# WOW, Lye prices



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I went to Ace hardware yesterday to pick up some lye and boy did I get a surprise. I've been buying it from them for years at $3.99 for a container. Yesterday, the same container was $6.99! Talk about price increase. Its only been a few months since I last purchased....:grit:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Essential Depot has a special *FREE SHIPPING - 5 x 2lb Bottles for $35.99*

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-76/10-lbs-Food-Grade/Detail


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, I love free shipping


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

im impressed that you can buy lye in a store. Havent been able to around here for almost 10 years. =(


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Barn Yarns said:


> im impressed that you can buy lye in a store. Havent been able to around here for almost 10 years. =(


 yes, I've been very lucky. Ace hardware is the only place that carries it but at least I can run into town and pick it up. They know me well as I usually buy whatever they have on the shelf.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have a few places around us that sell it but Ace hardware is our least expensive place. Ours was selling it for the same price as yours but I'm sure now they'll probably raise their price just like your Ace. Bummer, $3.00 a jar is too much increase at 1 time! Feels like price gouging!


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm just happy such a small amount of lye makes so much soap. For a small-home scale, it's still quite economical.

I worry when basic products become more expensive than their made counterparts. That's what basically starts the fall of every good civilization.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I ordered my last bottles from here too and everything went well. If you sign up they will send you special deals. 
Here the only local place I could find lye it was $9.99 a bottle!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Just went to our local Ace hardware last thursday(2-14-13) & it was still $3.99 for a 1 pound container. Cheaper for me that essential depot.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I compared prices from several sites that I was ordering supplies from. Bulk apothecary had the cheapest lye. 8lbs was $12.50. Shipping was about $14 but I ordered a few other things too.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

jcatblum said:


> I compared prices from several sites that I was ordering supplies from. Bulk apothecary had the cheapest lye. 8lbs was $12.50. Shipping was about $14 but I ordered a few other things too.


Can you give us a link?


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/

Just checked the site a moment ago & price is higher today. I ordered mine 2 days ago, but guessing the price is higher today since they are having a free ship promo. Maybe check the site again in a wk after the Easter sale?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been searching all over for lye for a few weeks b/c I didn't want to pay for shipping (I know....I know.....but I was driving all over for work anyway) and FINALLY found some at a hardware store for $3.99/lb. As I was carrying my "haul" up to the checkout line, the sweet lil fella says to me, "Just what do you think YOU are doing..." I told him I had some serious drains to clean. He laughed and said he knew a soapmaker when he saw one. Offered to order me as much as I need! He was a real sweetie and I am sooooo glad I don't have to have my lye shipped. *whew*


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

My wife wants to start making soap so I have been looking around for suppliers. I found a place that sells a 50lb bucket for $119 shipped. That works out to $2.38 per pound.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=+sodium++hydroxide&gclid=CKaGwcPHt7gCFZGi4AodFzkAEA


----------



## kine97 (Jan 2, 2012)

lordoftheweeds said:


> My wife wants to start making soap so I have been looking around for suppliers. I found a place that sells a 50lb bucket for $119 shipped. That works out to $2.38 per pound.
> 
> http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=+sodium++hydroxide&gclid=CKaGwcPHt7gCFZGi4AodFzkAEA



Try here...it is in a bag tho...$44 plus shipping...which is pricey for lye...to Maryland UPS looked like $35

http://www.candlemaking.com/index.p...ium-hydroxide-lye-caustic-soda-50-pounds.html


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

jcatblum said:


> http://www.bulkapothecary.com/
> 
> Just checked the site a moment ago & price is higher today. I ordered mine 2 days ago, but guessing the price is higher today since they are having a free ship promo. Maybe check the site again in a wk after the Easter sale?


Ok I'm like a total junkie on that site!!! I can spend my dh whole pay check in less than an hour! So not good!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

myheaven said:


> Ok I'm like a total junkie on that site!!! I can spend my dh whole pay check in less than an hour! So not good!


If you are ordering fragrances, you might want to try candlescience.com You will get more product for DH paycheck! candlescience doesn't have essential oils, but just checking some of the scents I use in candles, they were a LOT less. Looks like wax is also less expensive. FWIW


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm personally looking for jasmine, juniper, camphor essential oil. Plus palm kernel and palm oil. So candlescience will not work for me. I like the benefits of the essential oils 
Thanks for the candlescience site. My dd is into candles, I think she will love it.

Ok never mind I see some fragrance blends I'd love to try!


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I went into my Ace Hardware today. Two months ago they were asking $9.99 for a 16 oz. bottle of Rooto brand Lye. They know me and said because I`m making soap with it they sold it to me for $7.49.

Today I went in to get some and for the same 16 oz bottle they were asking $14.99!!! She sold it to me for $9.99!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

4nTN said:


> I went into my Ace Hardware today. Two months ago they were asking $9.99 for a 16 oz. bottle of Rooto brand Lye. They know me and said because I`m making soap with it they sold it to me for $7.49.
> 
> Today I went in to get some and for the same 16 oz bottle they were asking $14.99!!! She sold it to me for $9.99!


WOW! My Ace is still at the $3.99. Even when I buy a full case, I pay the same price. I wonder why yours is so much higher. You are in TN, correct? So, it's not like there is customs involved....and out of country shipping, etc.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

FarmChix said:


> WOW! My Ace is still at the $3.99. Even when I buy a full case, I pay the same price. I wonder why yours is so much higher. You are in TN, correct? So, it's not like there is customers involved....and out of country shipping, etc.



I don`t know.I hate to say it but I believe they are making huge profit`s from the meth makers?
I started buying it from this store about 5 years ago.They kept it on a shelf with other drain cleaners.The bottles were always dusty,y`know like they had been sitting for along time.
In the last couple years they have stacks of cases of this lye right next to the cash register and they are frequently sold out.
This is the only hardware store in this very small town,it`s sad to think they know exactly what they are doing.
And Yes I`m in east Tennessee.


----------



## bnmorgan (Aug 2, 2013)

Meth is a big problem here, but can still get NaOH in Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Whenever I'm in Menards I purchase a bottle. A couple weeks ago they had none and no sign of them ever carrying it. Not good, glad I have a few bottles. A local store which hasn't carried it in years now had 1 bottle for $10? I don't get it.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

kine97 said:


> Try here...it is in a bag tho...$44 plus shipping...which is pricey for lye...to Maryland UPS looked like $35
> 
> http://www.candlemaking.com/index.p...ium-hydroxide-lye-caustic-soda-50-pounds.html


THanks for the heads up, best price so far. with delivery it worked out to $1.62 lb


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

4nTN said:


> I don`t know.I hate to say it but I believe they are making huge profit`s from the meth makers?
> I started buying it from this store about 5 years ago.They kept it on a shelf with other drain cleaners.The bottles were always dusty,y`know like they had been sitting for along time.
> In the last couple years they have stacks of cases of this lye right next to the cash register and they are frequently sold out.
> This is the only hardware store in this very small town,it`s sad to think they know exactly what they are doing.
> And Yes I`m in east Tennessee.


I am in Extreme North east Tn as well. I have pretty much given up trying to buy lye in a store here. I just order it on line. Meth heads either steal it or buy it all in one swoop as soon as it hits the shelves.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

I received an order from Essential Depot about two weeks ago, it was buy 5, get 5 free of the two pound jars of lye beads, however, shipping was $39. Good to know about the free shipping....I think I'll sign up for their newsletters. Thanks. 

What I like about Essential Depot's lye is that it is food grade. I've used it to make pretzels.

...and yes, we can thank the freaking meth cookers for making it so hard and expensive to buy lye....the same reason we can't get certain over-the-counter decongestants. 

Is lye regulated state-by-state? I was thinking that is why some people still find it available.


----------

